# 92587-92588



## dnlworden (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello,

Is anyone else having trouble getting payment on these codes from the blues.  We are billing some with a 26 mod and blues are not paying. we have some offices doing this in the office and we are able to bill global.  Other patients are being sent to an outpatient setting and we do the read and are not being paid.  Blues states that the discription in the cpt has changed and includes reading.  No other carrier including Medicare is denying.  

If anyone has some clear informaiton on this i would greatly appreciate it.  Any references would be helpful as well.


----------



## ToniSmith  (Feb 12, 2014)

I am having trouble here in TN.  When I call they are telling me that the icd 389.06 is not consistant with 92587?? I would love help with this one also..


----------



## maryypipi@hotmail.com (Mar 10, 2015)

*92587*

i have billed this code for over 10 years for all age, now some insurance has been sending denial as it is only for infant, can someone tell me if this issues is recently, I work on south florida


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Mary. I am also in South Florida. Can you tell me what payors are denying CPT 92587. I know Florida Medicaid specifically has some limitations on 92587. 


 Also, what provider type are you billing the limited OAE under?


----------

